# Sgt. Martin Goudreault Killed in Afghanistan- 07 June 10



## Eye In The Sky (7 Jun 2010)

CBC Link

Canadian soldier killed in Afghanistan

Last Updated: Monday, June 7, 2010 | 12:37 AM ET 

A Canadian soldier has been killed by an explosive device in Afghanistan.

Sgt. Martin Goudreault, 35, died while on patrol Sunday, Brig.-Gen. Jon Vance said.

More to come


Read more: http://www.cbc.ca/world/story/2010/06/07/afghanistan-audreault.html#ixzz0q8zM66IW



RIP Sgt Martin Goudreault



_edit for date_


----------



## ModlrMike (7 Jun 2010)

RIP, soldier.


----------



## Kat Stevens (7 Jun 2010)

Fuck, fuck, fuck.... a bad day just got a whole lot worse, CHIMO brother.


----------



## R. Jorgensen (7 Jun 2010)

Rest in Peace. My sincerest condolences go out to family, friends, and comrades.


----------



## mellian (7 Jun 2010)

RIP and my condolences. 


edit: I suggest correcting the month in the title.


----------



## 1feral1 (7 Jun 2010)

News here said 5 NATO soldiers KIA'd, 4 US and the other nationality was not mentioned. Now we know.

Sad news for everyone, not only in Canada but the 4 Americans too.

OWDU


----------



## Edward Campbell (7 Jun 2010)

Reproduced under the Fair Dealing provisions (§29) of the Copyright Act from the _Globe and Mail_:

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/national/blast-kills-canadian-soldier-in-afghanistan/article1594303/


> Blast kills Canadian soldier in Afghanistan
> *Sudbury native Sergeant Martin Goudreault, 35, latest Canadian casualty*
> 
> Kandahar — The Canadian Press
> ...


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Jun 2010)

News Room
One Canadian soldier killed by improvised explosive device
CEFCOM NR – 10.012 - June 7, 2010

OTTAWA — One Canadian soldier was killed after an improvised explosive device detonated during a foot patrol, about 15 kilometres southwest of Kandahar City, in the Panjwayi District, at approximately 6:30 a.m. Kandahar time on 6 June 2010. 






Sergeant Martin Goudreault

Killed in action was Sergeant Martin Goudreault from 1 Combat Engineer Regiment, based in Edmonton, Alberta, and was serving in Afghanistan as a member of the 1st Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment Battle Group.

All members of Task Force Afghanistan are thinking of the family and friends of the fallen soldier during this difficult time. We will not forget this soldier’s sacrifice as we continue to bring security and hope to the people of Kandahar Province. 

Canada in partnership with the Afghan government and ISAF remain committed to improving the security situation in order to set the conditions for reconstruction and development in the region. Together, Afghan National Security Forces and Joint Task Force Afghanistan continue to maintain the initiative in Kandahar Province. 

–30–

Note to editors: A photograph of Sergeant Martin Goudreault is available on the Fallen Canadians page of the Department of National Defence website. Please visit http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/news-nouvelles/fallen-disparus/index-eng.asp 

News Room

Statement By The Minister Of National Defence On The Death Of A Canadian Soldier In Afghanistan
NR - 10.054 - June 7, 2010

OTTAWA - The Honourable Peter MacKay, Minister of National Defence, issued the following statement today on the death of a Canadian soldier in Afghanistan:

“On behalf of the Defence family, I extend my deepest sympathies to the family and friends of Sergeant Martin Goudreault, who was killed by an improvised explosive device while investigating a suspected weapons cache.

Sergeant Martin Goudreault served to help build a safe and stable future for Afghans, and he did so with honor and pride. This tragic loss is another example of the daily risks faced by the men and women of the Canadian Forces.

Canada is in Afghanistan at the request of the democratically elected Afghan government as part of a UN-mandated, NATO-led mission. Together we are helping rebuild Afghanistan as a self-sufficient democratic society.

The Government of Canada and its international allies are committed achieving peace and stability for the Afghan people.

Sergeant Martin Goudreault’s sacrifice will not be forgotten and it will not deter us from continuing to help Afghans rebuild their country.”


Fallen Soldier
June 7, 2010 

Message from Her Excellency the Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, Governor General and Commander-in-Chief of Canada, on the death of Sergeant Martin Goudreault  

OTTAWA—It was with profound sadness that, following Canadian Forces Day, we learned that another of our soldiers has died in Afghanistan. Sergeant Martin Goudreault who was from 1 Combat Engineer Regiment, based in Edmonton, Alberta, was killed by an improvised explosive device while investigating a suspected weapons cache about 15 kilometres southwest of Kandahar.  He was serving as a member of the 1st Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment Battle Group. 

Yet again, we have received a cruel reminder of the dangers that daily confront our troops deployed to this troubled area of the world. We admire them all the more as their sense of duty compels them to answer their country’s call with valour, determination and incredible generosity. Sergeant Goudreault has given his all, sacrificing everything to this demanding and dangerous mission, convinced, along with the comrades he left behind, that he could help build a better future for a people who rightly aspire to freedom and security. 

To his family, loved ones, friends and comrades who mourn his loss today and who always supported him, we extend our deepest condolences. May they know they are not alone, and that, like them, Canadians are saddened by this loss and stand with them during this difficult time. 

Michaëlle Jean

-30- 

Media Information:
Marie-Ève Létourneau
Rideau Hall Press Office
613-998-0287
www.gg.ca
www.citizenvoices.gg.ca


Statement by the Prime Minister of Canada
7 June 2010
Ottawa, Ontario

Prime Minister Stephen Harper issued the following statement today on the death of a Canadian soldier in Afghanistan:

“On behalf of all Canadians, I would like to offer my deepest sympathies to the family and friends of Sergeant Martin Goudreault, who died yesterday in Afghanistan.  This brave soldier was killed when an improvised devise exploded while he was investigating a suspected weapons cache. 

“The Canadian mission in Afghanistan has many challenges, but the Canadian Forces are dedicated to making a difference in support of this United Nations-mandated, NATO-led mission. 

“The lives of the Afghan people are better due to the efforts of Canadians like Sergeant Goudreault who provide security and stability.  These are the cornerstones that will allow the country to rebuild and grow into the future.  

“The Government of Canada and all Canadians are proud of our men and women of the Canadian Forces.  Sergeant Goudreault’s sacrifice will not be forgotten.”


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Jun 2010)

> "For the Fallen" by Laurence Binyon (1869-1943)
> 
> They shall grow not old, as we that are left grow old:
> Age shall not weary them, nor the years condemn.
> ...




Condolences to the family and friends of Sgt Goudreault.

CHIMO!


----------



## vonGarvin (7 Jun 2010)

RIP Sgt!  

My condolences to your friends, family and brothers in arms who you've left behind  

 :yellow:


----------



## jollyjacktar (7 Jun 2010)

That is a bad area.  My deepest condolences to Sgt Goudreault's family, friends and comrades.


----------



## 392 (7 Jun 2010)

RIP Marty


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Jun 2010)

Condolences to the family, colleagues and friends of the latest fallen....


----------



## ShortBus (7 Jun 2010)

My condolences to the family and friends of Sgt. Goudreault.


----------



## tech2002 (7 Jun 2010)

RIP !!    :yellow: iper:


----------



## mariomike (7 Jun 2010)

My sincere condolences.


----------



## tomahawk6 (7 Jun 2010)

My condolences to the Goudreault family.


----------



## OldSolduer (7 Jun 2010)

Our condolences.

RIP Sarge.....


----------



## readytogo (7 Jun 2010)

My Condolences to SGT. Goudreault's family Rest in Peace   :'(


----------



## gaspasser (7 Jun 2010)

RIP Engineer, Stand Down.

      :yellow:   iper:


----------



## cn (7 Jun 2010)

RIP Sgt.   :yellow:

Deep condolences Sgt. and to the other 4 American soldiers.


----------



## Kat Stevens (7 Jun 2010)

Who ever is in charge of recruiting Sappers "up there" is clearly only interested in taking the very best.


----------



## wildman0101 (7 Jun 2010)

rest in peace sgt (salute)
condolences to family,,,,comrades,,, and friends
scoty b


----------



## Northalbertan (7 Jun 2010)

Condolences to family and comrades.


----------



## manhole (8 Jun 2010)

deepest condolences to his family and friends........


----------



## Nfld Sapper (8 Jun 2010)

News Room
Our Fallen Comrade Returns Home
LFCA MA 12-10 - June 8, 2010

OTTAWA – Our fallen comrade, Sergeant Martin Rene Goudreault of 1 Combat Engineer Regiment, based in Edmonton, Alberta, returns home to Canada tomorrow.

Where:  8 Wing, Canadian Forces Base Trenton, Ontario.
When:   Wednesday, June 9, 2010 at 2 p.m.
What:    At the request of the family media will be permitted on the tarmac.

Present to pay their respects will be Her Excellency the Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, Governor General and Commander-in-Chief of Canada, The Honourable Peter MacKay, Minister of National Defence, General Walt Natynczyk, Chief of the Defence Staff, and other dignitaries.

Sgt. Goudreault was killed after an improvised explosive device detonated during a foot patrol, about 15 kilometers southwest of Kandahar City, in the Panjwayi District, at approximately 6:30 a.m. Kandahar time on 6 June 2010. 

Sgt. Goudreault was serving in Afghanistan as a member of the 1st Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment Battle Group. 

-30-

For more information:  Capt. Annie Morin, 8 Wing/CFB Trenton Public Affairs Officer 
Tel: (613) 392-2811, ext. 4565, Cell: 613-243-7330 or
via e-mail: annie.morin@forces.gc.ca

As this is a solemn and formal occasion, all attending are requested to dress appropriately.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (8 Jun 2010)

Parents of soldier killed in Afghanistan say he was doing what he truly wanted  
The Canadian Press

The parents of Sgt. Martin Goudreault say their son was easygoing, funny, energetic, not afraid to speak his mind and loved people.
In a statement released by the Canadian Forces, Aurel and Micheline Goudreault say they are incredibly proud of their son, adding he was doing what he truly wanted — to be in the army.
They say he wanted “to make a difference” in Afghanistan after seeing the children there.
And they say “he knew that he was making a difference.”
Goudreault, a native of Sudbury, Ont., was killed by a makeshift bomb on Sunday west of Kandahar city. The 35-year-old was on his third tour of duty in Afghanistan.
Gov. Gen. Michaelle Jean, Defence Minister Peter MacKay and Gen. Walt Natynczyk, chief of the defence staff, will be on hand for a repatriation ceremony Wednesday afternoon at CFB Trenton, Ont.
In their statement, Goudreault’s parents relate how he liked to help people, noting he went to the United States to certify as a lifeguard because a community there needed one so their kids could swim.
“Martin was easygoing. He never argued, he was funny and he always had so much energy,” they said.
“He was a joker who liked to kid around and he never sweated the small stuff. When it came to his job, his men always came first. His priority was looking after his troops and he was easy to talk to.”
They said Goudreault joined the engineers’ regiment because it was a challenge and he was always challenging himself.
He once completed the combat diver course because it was the hardest course he could do at that time.


----------



## mariomike (16 Jul 2012)

Repatriation Ceremony for Sergeant Martin Goudreault, Grenville St., Toronto, Ontario, June 9th, 2010:
http://www.torontoems.ca/main-site/newsletter/emstoday/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/mural.jpg

Information on the mural here:
http://www.mocca.ca/blog/exhibition/courtyard-muralrepatriationscott-mcfarland/


----------

